
Scientists have discovered that living near trees is good for your health - curtis
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/energy-environment/wp/2015/07/09/scientists-have-discovered-that-living-near-trees-is-good-for-your-health/
======
teaneedz
Trees are the best factories to live next to.

------
teaneedz
Trees are the best factories to live next to.

